# HELP?ADVICE: Giant African Land Snail is leaving a white stuff on teh tank



## Chrisw30 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi, 


I have inherited a Giant African Land snail from a school where I work, as they no longer want it. I have followed all the necessary steps for keeping one. However over the past week and a half, it leaves these hard white lumps of on the tank walls. Is this normal or should I be worried 


Also he does not burrow any more he spend most of his time on the sides of his tank. Which is where I find the white discharge. 


any help would be much appreciated


Sincerely,
Chris


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Chrisw30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have inherited a Giant African Land snail from a school where I work, as they no longer want it. I have followed all the necessary steps for keeping one. However over the past week and a half, it leaves these hard white lumps of on the tank walls. Is this normal or should I be worried
> ...


Are you sure they aren't eggs?


----------



## Chrisw30 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yeah I am certain. He is the only snail in the tank and has always been the only snail.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Chrisw30 said:


> Yeah I am certain. He is the only snail in the tank and has always been the only snail.


They are capable of self fertilisation. 

To clear things up just post some pics.


----------



## Chrisw30 (Aug 3, 2018)

This may be a silly question, I have never used a forum like this before, How do you upload a picture. When I click on the insert image link its asking for a URL: not sure how I get the URL from my picture.


Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Chrisw30 said:


> This may be a silly question, I have never used a forum like this before, How do you upload a picture. When I click on the insert image link its asking for a URL: not sure how I get the URL from my picture.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


I just use the Tapatalk app on my phone. 

https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/1197474-how-post-pictures-using-tapatalk.html


----------



## Chrisw30 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Chrisw30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have inherited a Giant African Land snail from a school where I work, as they no longer want it. I have followed all the necessary steps for keeping one. However over the past week and a half, it leaves these hard white lumps of on the tank walls. Is this normal or should I be worried
> ...




How very odd , it's quite perplexing isn't it ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MutantBoy (May 6, 2018)

Looks like poop? Could just be white poo due to lots of calcium?


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah looks just like poop but whiter, what are you feeding him?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

As above. Looks like crap.


----------



## Chrisw30 (Aug 3, 2018)

Cucumber, banana and lettuce for food and cuttlefish for calcium


----------



## MutantBoy (May 6, 2018)

Cucumber and lettuce aren't very nutritious which might be why his poo is so white (as there's not much in it other than calcium and banana). You might want to try a wider range of foods. You can find lists of suitable foods online if you're not sure what foods are safe for them. Mine particularly love sweet potato, carrot, butternut squash, strawberries, and their snail mix (which they get twice a week for protein).


----------

